# went to Kingman, car/air show



## cruzn57 (Oct 6, 2012)

not to bad for a hick town, 
met my neighbors, didn't know they had a classic car.
road runner.
was a real jap zero there, ( so I'm told, I dunno)


----------



## cruzn57 (Oct 6, 2012)

P51 mustang
jap zero
and folding wing something 

View attachment Rcarair show 003.jpg


View attachment Rcarair show 004.jpg


View attachment R ZEROcarair show 014.jpg


View attachment R P51 carair show 018.jpg


View attachment Rcarair show 005.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice Road Runner, what motor was in it?

Is that a Southwest Jet in the background?

Is that one of your GN'S


----------



## cruzn57 (Oct 7, 2012)

yep, southwest 737-400,  there are 3-4  hundred aircraft stored  at Kingman, airport, 
road runner was a 383, auto w/ a/c, very clean , they were orig buyers,  then bought it back yrs later.
yes, thats my GNX ,
there were close to 100 warbirds attending this event,  pretty neat! 
besides jap zero, was P51, and something with folding wings (bottom pic) not a T6 
going back today to meet some friends.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 7, 2012)

You are surely living the good life!

Beautifull wife.

Awesome cars.

Terrific weather.

Fantastic garage.

Me and havasu would love to be adopted...:thumbsup:


----------



## cruzn57 (Oct 7, 2012)

I asked the dogs if they'd like a friend or two to play with.
they said  NO,  that you'd probably  take their dog bone!

wife said  she has her own bone!


----------



## havasu (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm going to the Miramar air show next week. I can't wait!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 7, 2012)

Well, let us know if there's an opening available...


----------



## cruzn57 (Oct 7, 2012)

oldognewtrick said:


> Well, let us know if there's an opening available...



isn't  kinda personal?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 8, 2012)

cruzn57 said:


> isn't  kinda personal?



In case you wanted to adopt a couple of us...jesh, what were you thinking? :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzn57 (Oct 8, 2012)

wouldn't I have to have a brain for that?

simply, I figured you would be asking for sexual  favors, from the dogs,
and they aren't that kind of dogs! 

now me and the wife!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
 well   I was told never to reveal family secrets! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecam (Oct 12, 2012)

Bottom picture plane is a TBF Avenger torpedo bomber.  Same thing that the first George Bush flew in WWII.  Not many Zero's left.  San Diego had one at the old Museum before the fire (1978).


----------



## cruzn57 (Oct 12, 2012)

they (announcer) said the zero was from Chino ,Ca.


----------



## havasu (Oct 12, 2012)

Interesting. That is about 5 minutes from my house. I know they have a great museum as well as a great breakfast spot (Flo's Diner) so I may just have to return there soon.


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2012)

havasu said:


> Interesting. That is about 5 minutes from my house. I know they have a great museum as well as a great breakfast spot (Flo's Diner) so I may just have to return there soon.



You also live 30 minutes from me and I have talked to you for years and still never met you.


----------



## havasu (Oct 13, 2012)

How do I know you even exist? For all I know, you are just a computer image that Austin made up. I just wish he would design better looking images


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2012)

I may be but I make some damn good smoked Brisket for being a PC.


----------



## havasu (Oct 13, 2012)

I wouldn't know. Maybe if I got a handicap placard and took.....well, we won't go there.


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2012)

I painted a blue and white wheelchair in my driveway.


----------



## havasu (Oct 13, 2012)

Wouldn't a sign saying, "Reserved for Rik" be easier?


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2012)

No he wouldn't read it anyway and probably park on my porch.


----------

